# Picked these bottles up today...



## epackage (Jan 20, 2010)

Went to a local shop to pick up an old Paterson photograph and across the street I spent a few dollars on these bottles.....I would welcome thoughts, opinions and if you see something you might want feel free to PM me and we can talk as always....Jim







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]














[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

 Here is the photo of the Frisian Club of Paterson New Jersey celebrating their 25th anniversary at a picnic in 1918....






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## glass man (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW! GOOD BUYS! LOVE THE AMBER CHESTNUT AND THE LIGHT COBALT HAT! THAT HAT WOULD GO GREAT WITH MY GREEN ONE!! JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2010)

They're all available Jamie, make me what you think is a fair offer and I'm sure we can get it to you...Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Jim,

 Looks like another round of great gets! You 'bout cornered the Hibernia market, it appears. That's a sweet blue whimsy & the handled chestnut is pretty woo-woo, too.

 "MANY OF THE  old houses still stand, too. A faithful remnant live in them, and the brook still flows through the valley.  Underneath the ground that yeilded ore at the cost of many lives, who kinows what treasure lie - a Delaney and Caples bottle or an old cannonball that was never meant to go off to war. 
   A sign on a highway says next to nothing.  The story of people living, believing and not dying until they passed along their faith is the only story worth telling at all. " Found here.

 My old tired eyes are not pulling in the U.T.Y banner. Who are those guys? I share your love for the panoramic photos. Is that the same pavillion that hosted your last most recent group of tough looking dudes? This group doesn't have that quiet menace factor going on...


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2010)

The Frisians are an ethnic group of Germanic people living in coastal parts of The Netherlands, Denmark and Germany. They are concentrated in the Dutch provinces of Friesland and Groningen and, in Germany, East Frisia and North Frisia. They inhabit an area known as Frisia. They have a reputation for being tall, big-boned and light-haired people and they have a rich history and folklore. they migrated to the USA and many took up residence in and around manufacturing areas. Paterson at the time was thee "Silk City" and the first industrialized city in the US due to the Passaic River Falls, this group still exists today I am told in internet groups and stuff....

 I am blown away by that GIGANTIC blue bottle with the regular size hutch next to it, I know it's probably no more than 40 or 50 years old but the color is unreal and the size is mind boggling, and it's only about 1-3/4" wide so I am shocked it lasted this long and hasn't been knocked over and chipped or busted at some point...... It was a pretty good day in all with some good local milks and stuff, it is all going on e-bay after I give anyone here a shot at anything they may want first....Jim


----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Jim, I want that amber chestnut bottle. Yes I do! [] I dug a handle to one last month and now I see the whole thing. That is a really nice bottle. I have no idea what it would be worth as we don't see that around here very often. What would you like for it? 

 Thank you, Rocky


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Hi Jim, I want that amber chestnut bottle. Yes I do! [] I dug a handle to one last month and now I see the whole thing. That is a really nice bottle. I have no idea what it would be worth as we don't see that around here very often. What would you like for it?
> 
> Thank you, Rocky


 Hi Rocky, there are 2 dings on the lip as you can see in the pic's I just added, it is a beauty to say the least. Make me whatever YOU feel is a fair offer and I will agree to it and ship it out your way tomorrow morning, I have no idea what the postage cost will be from NJ but I will keep it as low as humanly possible and I will pack it very carefully so it doesn't get damaged....Aloha Jim






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the pic's from yesterday, sorry about that...jim






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]This has found a new home with Glass man aka Jamie, I hope he enjoys it....






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]This Beauty is now owned by Rockbot, I hope Rocky enjoy's it as well....






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 24, 2010)

Why were they deleted?


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2010)

I was adding all my photos to photobucket and when I added names to the all they got deleted here because the html changed, dopey move by me but the best way to show full size pic's and keep them all organized and no storage space is used up on my computer.


----------

